# Lindy Bicycle By Shelby Cycle Company



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

This is an actual barn find from two days ago - found it sitting in the back corner of a unused stable.  Other than identifying it as a Lindy by the Shelby Cycle Company, based on the badge, I can't find a whole lot more information on it.  Can anyone help identify the model / year / completeness / value?  Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm no Shelby expert but that is the first girls Lindy I've seen. It also appears to be a 26" balloon tire bike and I'm guessing '35-6? which appears a little late for a Lindy. Does the front fender have a hole to mount the airplane? Being a girls model I don't believe value would be that great. In fact I think the badge is the money on that bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

From what I've seen on other bikes, the airplane mount looks like it would require two holes.  I don't think the front fender has those holes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I would suspect this bike didn't have--looks too late for that. I'll have to go back through my Sheby book tonight and see if I see mention of this model. I didn't know they badged them that late. Not that it might tell me much but what is the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice find! I agree 35 / 36 Shelby.


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Where do I find the serial number?


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 14, 2016)

ace81982 said:


> Where do I find the serial number?



On the bottom of the bike stamped under the crank.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm no expert, but that may be a 1935 Lindy. the 33-34's use? that badge, but with rain-gutter style fenders. The 1936 Badge (as I've been told) is the barrel shaped style without the plane image, just a propeller near the top. There is an even later badge also, which is more round and smaller.


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Serial number is N378381.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I, too, am leaning towards 1935. As far as value goes kind of a tough call. Again, the badge on this bike is where the money is and as a complete package maybe $500-700? I may be way off on this and you probably should have posted in the balloon tire section to get the proper visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2016)

Think Shawns valuation is right on!


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

I really appreciate all of your useful input!  I have no reason to doubt any of the information I've seen here, but maybe I will throw it up in the other section and see if anyone can add anything to it.
Thank you again.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2016)

ace81982 said:


> I really appreciate all of your useful input!  I have no reason to doubt any of the information I've seen here, but maybe I will throw it up in the other section and see if anyone can add anything to it.
> Thank you again.




...Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## slick (Jun 14, 2016)

Great Shelby. Its an oddity because the frame is early as far as year roughly 1935 with the seatpost clincher going through the frame instead of a clamp, but the fork is newer. The round top fork was introduced in late 1937 or early 38 to replace the flat top fork that was prone to bending backwards with a forward impact much easier than the round top fork. The paint appears to be wheat with red darts and black pinstripe. 

If you decide to sell it let me know. My girlfriend has 30 prewar bicycles that she rides every month along side me on mine. I collect Shelbys also.


----------



## Stanley (Jun 14, 2016)

Still available?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Stanley said:


> Still available?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Well, it isn't exactly for sale, just yet.


----------



## Stanley (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent you a PM, did you get?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdrain (Jul 10, 2016)

Interested if you are selling. Hoping to bring some of these Shelbys back to Shelby!


----------



## Steve Lucas (Jun 4, 2019)

cdrain said:


> Interested if you are selling. Hoping to bring some of these Shelbys back to Shelby!


----------



## ace81982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Put new tires on it and holding onto it as a fun conversation piece.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Take her out for a spin!


----------

